# How many coats generally on a repaint?



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I have a small job to bid, repainting some interior rooms and doing a little drywall work.

The paint on the rooms currently is pretty clean, white, she wants to go with light to med. colors.

How many coats would folks factor into a bid?

I was thinking 1, except for the fresh drywall which would get 1 prime/ 1 paint.

Just curious if I should be factoring 2 coats (3 for the new drywall) into the bid.

I already told her that she will want to get quality paint. I have had friends that like SW and others that like Porter, if anyone has 2 cents I would love to hear it.

Also someone said awhile back that Walmart was selling a re-branded SW? I think it was as their house paint and that it was actually pretty good (that might be like snipe hunting though, :laughing.

Are their any brands out of the BigBox stores that folks consider decent? She is providing the paint and lives out a ways, I know she has a BigBox in her neck of the woods and if there was something decent to be had there it would be easier for her.

peace.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

With many of the new formulations, it's getting harder and harder to pull off even a minor color change with just one coat. 

Just my observation....


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 coats.

You'll see right through 1 coat.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup I agree I'd go with two coats. I'm no painter:laughing:, but I would use a high quality primer sealer on the new drywall and two coat everything. Thats usually what I do and have pretty good luck. 

I use mostly SW stuff and am pretty happy with the quality. Plus there is a SW in just about every direction from my house.


Dave


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

If it's not the same color, it'll take 2 coats.

The customer will say "Behr says it will cover in 1 coat, right on the can."

..and there will be no point in arguing, because they've seen the claim with their own eyes.

I think HD also carries Glidden, and Martha Stewart:laughing:, but I could be wrong. I also haven't used enough of either to give an opinion.

Some Ace Hardware's carry Ben Moore.
Maybe you can guide her in that direction.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

If the paint is on the walls now is in good shape, what needs sealing? The sheen? Drastic color change?

I agree 1 primer and 2 finish coats would be a sure fire thing. Maybe a little overkill, uless there is a drastic color change or type of paint (akrylic over oil).

1 - Maybe you could go old school and prime with a flat and finish with sheen of choice, since these are prepainted walls. 

2 - Or, tinted primer and 1 coat of paint. 

3 - Clean and sand the walls and 2 coats of paint. 



> Are their any brands out of the BigBox stores that folks consider decent?


The last wall paint I used was Glidden from HD and so far am very satisfied with the coverage and the way it worked with the roller. I had used Glidden Evermore before to painted previously painted paneling witha floral texture on it and liked it. The last time I asked for it, I was told they no longer Evermore, so I bought the new Glidden (Premium?). I got 2 coats on new primed dw in a 12x12. Way more coverage than I expected.

I am not convinced $40 paint is always necessary. Of course at those prices and markup on mat's, it can make a difference to your bottom line. It also affects the ho's bottom line and maybe their decision on who gets the job.

If you want/ need the job, maybe give 3 different scenerios (good/better/best) with 3 different prices, and let the ho and their budget decide.

You ccould even run the numbers with different priced paint. I guess it depends on how much time you want to invest in getting the job. I feel the giving the home owner options may give you a leg up on someone with just one solution and one price. 

You are the one looking at the job and know more about it and the home owner than we do.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

boman47k said:


> The last wall paint I used was Glidden from HD and so far am very satisfied with the coverage and the way it worked with the roller. I had used Glidden Evermore before to painted previously painted paneling witha floral texture on it and liked it.


I haven't used any Glidden for at least 10 years, maybe more... but it seems like it was ok then.

If Boman says it's still pretty good, then that gets my vote (if anyone's keeping track) for HD's paint.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

*Coverage versus Hide*



Steve Richards said:


> If it's not the same color, it'll take 2 coats.
> 
> The customer will say "Behr says it will cover in 1 coat, right on the can."
> 
> ...


Many times I've had to educate clients in the difference between covering and hiding. Strictly speaking, coverage is the area coated at a given mil thickness, while hiding is the ability to obscure the previous color.

Ditto on the Benny Moore suggestion. Since my local 'yard started carrying it about 10-12 years ago, I've hardly bothered with anything else.


----------



## CarlW (Feb 2, 2006)

If they want flat paint and the change in color is not that drastic, then one coat may do it. Washable paints always get two coats because generally one coat just does not look good regardless of color coverage.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

New drywall- 1 prime, 2 finish

Previously painted surfaces- 2 coats, unless going over with the exact same color.

figure 2 coats, if it only takes one and truly looks good, then hooray!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I can't really speak to the durability of the Glidden I used. In one room Igutted. I noticed a nick or two. Not sure when it happened. The paneling with the Evermore has no nicks that I have noticed, but the grandkids do not spend as much time in the dining room. The other room is a bdrm with games and such. This is my property I wanted to try it on before I used it on someone else's house. They were both done during the last year, but I feel the paint will hold up.........at least until the next color change.  Glidden claims to have a lifetime warranty, whatever that means.
I did like working with it though. .


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.

I will bid in two coats and steer her toward Benjamin Moore, I googled and she has an Ace not to far from her; or as a second choice if she is determined to hit Home Debit then Glidden Premium.

peace.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

some colors/paints you can "hide" the other color with 1 coat... but seriously, or rather anyone who is SERIOUS about the coating they are applying will do at least 2.. again depending on the color/paint,


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've never had perfect success using any 1 coat to achieve covering on a color change. My bids always include 2 coats, regardless, and sometimes 3 coats for a dark color change. My experience could be in part due to technique or cover choice...would love to hear advice on that


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I've never had perfect success using any 1 coat to achieve covering on a color change. My bids always include 2 coats, regardless, and sometimes 3 coats for a dark color change. My experience could be in part due to technique or cover choice...would love to hear advice on that


A trick I learned from an auto body guy: before painting with deep reds, which are notoriously low hiding, paint the door or wall (or whatever) black. It works amazingly well.


----------



## CarlW (Feb 2, 2006)

The trick with using dark colors these days is to use BM's Aura. Any dark color will cover anything in two coats. It's well worth the extra cost you will pay for the paint itself if it saves you a coat or two or three or ten. Now, I realize there are those that will say even Aura takes three coats. I find this to be true with the light colors only, whites, light yellow, etc. Sometimes it is a technique issue and it is hard to explain to a person how to get paint to cover better...you either know how or you do not. The best way I can explain it is to apply it heavy and don't play with it too much....dip, roll and move onto the next section.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

I got super lucky with some Sherwin Williams bathroom paint, going from an olive green to a light earthy brown. I told the HO that she could pay by the coat, and if she thought it needed a second coat, she would pay the extra amount for it. Upon her inspection, only one coat was needed. She saved money and I didn't have to paint anymore :thumbsup: (I hate painting...)

I'd say about 90% of the time, 2 coats are needed. If you're putting up a difficult color like a bright yellow or a deep red, you need a tinted primer and then 2 coats of paint on top of that. Ask the guys at your paint store about tinted primer and whether or not the particular color is a tricky one. My first attempt with a Behr crimson red over a flat white wall (bad choice on brand and color :laughing about 8 years ago resulted in 5 coats of paint and me losing money on that job. I've since learned better.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

CarlW said:


> The trick with using dark colors these days is to use BM's Aura. Any dark color will cover anything in two coats. It's well worth the extra cost you will pay for the paint itself if it saves you a coat or two or three or ten. Now, I realize there are those that will say even Aura takes three coats. I find this to be true with the light colors only, whites, light yellow, etc. Sometimes it is a technique issue and it is hard to explain to a person how to get paint to cover better...you either know how or you do not. The best way I can explain it is to apply it heavy and don't play with it too much....dip, roll and move onto the next section.


I keep bugging my local BM dealer to start carrying Aura, but no luck yet. For those of you who have used it, is it all it's cracked up to be? If so, I'll stay on their case.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

A quick follow up, i have a tentative acceptance of my bid. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the replies all, the folks here are a great example of why I love this field of work and this forum in particular.

keep swingin'.

Clif


----------



## Paintlady (May 11, 2010)

New drywall will take a prime coat. If she selects a light color 1 coat if she selects a medium to deep base you will need to quote for two. I would give her an Alt. price for an additional coat that way you are covered and she knows up front how much it will cost.

I would suggest an eggshell finish on the walls, is washable with a lo-sheen.

SW Pro Mar 200 lo-sheen eggshell is a good grade paint or Glidden UH 1410 covers really well and looks great. Piitsburgh Paints now owners Porter, so you could check with your PPG dealer on the Porter.

Just a tip - tinting your primer on the new drywall to the finish color will really help with the end product.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

This is the last room I did with Glidden Premium. I hope I am right about the Premium part. It may have been Deluxe,or Ultimate, not sure now. Pics are not always worth a thousand words. But I am satisfied with the way this came out, and it was not drippy. Very easy to work with. About $20 for the gallon. When I got the rock back on these walls, I mudded, primed and got two coats with the one gallon. I added a little water at the end to get the last few feet of this 12x12 room with 2 windows and 2 doors.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

boman47k said:


> It may have been Deluxe,or Ultimate, not sure now.


Looks to me like maybe they should have added the word *PLUS* to those names!


Nice lookin' work, boman.

Come and paint my house for me.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Benny moore Aura is just a fantastic paint. It won't cover in one coat, but pretty damn close to one coat. You'll love it. Try and find a benny moore store, you can get 15 pts off the paint w/ contractor's rates.


----------



## jeffsko (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks good to me!


----------

